# Halloween Music To Browse By



## pumpkinman (Apr 18, 2006)

Good stuff, thanks. I have been listening to it as I browse around...


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks. Glad you like it.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm listening to it now, so far so good! Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

What a great idea!
And thanks for providing us some spooky tunes while we look for spooky things!

Mike C.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

No problem. Glad you all enjoy it. Thanks to HalloweenEve for building the Flash File for me.

I just got a new LP of Hallowen music from the 70's. There's a great song I'm going to add on called "Halloween Friends". Keep listening for it. Takes me straight back to Halloween time in grade school.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I just added the new song.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks for posting the link...I love it. Definitely getting me in the mood as I browse around for Halloween costumes!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I thought I would bump this up from last Halloween time for anyone interested as the link is still active.


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

thanks for the bump, i'm listening to it now =)


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Thought I do an October Bumpity bump bump....lol.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

Glad you did. Love it!


----------



## Ungertaker (Oct 9, 2007)

awe, you've reached your bandwith limit... *tears*

guess I'll try to listen another time.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Yeah this time of year i go through as much as 10 GB of bandwidth PER DAY. I add bandwidth twice, and then that's it until it renews automatically for the new month. which in this case will be about 2 weeks. I tried keeping bandwidth added last year, and it broke me. So I don't even bother any longer. Sorry.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

*Halloweiner*, thanks for keeping that up year-round - I love having it on throughout the rest of the months as something to keep me in the mood. Thanks again!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You're welcome. I wish I could afford to keep up with bandwidth, but this time of year it can end up costing me over $40.00 a month. I wouyld host it elsewhere, but I only got instructions as to how to do it at the current server location.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I just added 10 GB of additional bandwidth. May only last a day or 2, but that's the best i can do for now.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Woot - and I'm listening to it as I type! Thanks again!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I just hope the bandwidth last until the 25th of this month. I can't afford anymore.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

thanks for posting it!  this def gets me in the mood for halloween!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm bumping this up at the risk of causing it to exceed bandwidth. Hopefully it won't be so bad this year as they doubled the amount of monthly bandwidth that we got last year


----------



## EvilDave (Oct 27, 2004)

That Forbidden Crypts sounds a lot like Clovefield Overture which I added to my own Halloween Yard Music (Evil Dave's definitive two-CD disk collection of Halloween favorites).

I liked Swingin' at the Seance. Had to see who the gal was singin' there (Dorothy Claire).

Evil


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*bump*

Does this help?


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

OOOOOOOhhh.
Good music.
Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Bumping this up for another year!


----------

